# Antialias verhindern, bzw. deaktivieren?!



## keyoshix (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Photoshop 7 einen Skin erstellen und verwende dazu, als Transparenzmaske die Farbe Magenta 255.0.255. Alles was der Nummer bzw. dem Frabcode entspricht wird durchsichtig, wenn eine Zahl höher oder niedriger ist sieht man das Magenta durch.  Darum muss ich, wenn ich mittels des Rechteckwerkzeuges einen Rahmen zeichne, das Antialias deaktivieren, sonst ist kein eindeutiger Transparentwert mehr gegeben.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine.







Also, um meine Frage auf den Punkt zu bringen, wie schaffe ich es, das der Rand des Rechteckwerkzeuges nicht gegen den Hintergrund "geantialiased" (wow, neues Wort ?!) wird. 

Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis bzw. Link o.ä...

LG Keyoshix


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2004)

Also, bei einem Rechteck dürfte es so einen Effekt sowieso nicht geben.
Aber wenn du z.B. das Ellipse-Werkzeug benutzt, musst du "Glätten" deaktivieren.
Ich hoffe, ich habe dich richtig verstanden


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Februar 2004)

Eigentlich kannst Du ein :



> "geantialiased"



einfach erreichen, wenn du aus der Werkzeugoptionleiste das Häckchen bei _"Glätten"_ entfernst!


----------



## keyoshix (9. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure fixen Antworten. Leider hat es nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht, da immer noch ein Farbverlauf (-> AntiAliasing *gg*) erzeugt wird. Seufz. Ich weiß nicht was ich noch an Keywords beim suchen verwenden kann. Alles hat nur auf die Technik hingewiesen, aber nicht wie man das (AntiAlias) verhindern kann.

LG Keyoshix


Ich habs gefunden. Also, ich denke andere Interessiert es evtl. auch:

1.  Erstelle eine Form mittels Vektorwerkzeug 
2.  Mit STRG+Linke Maustaste auf die Vektorenmaskenminiatur klicken, und es entsteht eine Markierung
3.  Ebenenmaske hinzufügen
4.  Ebenenmaske muss markiert bleiben
5.  Drücke STRG-M  (Gradiationskurven)
6.  Wähle die Linke Pipette und dann den Rand, den man nicht antialiased haben möchte


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich gläten deaktiviere gibt es *Keine* geglätteten Kanten, kein Verlaufen, sondern eckige (treppige) Kanten, also "picks" Dir nicht nicht die Finger!

Erzähl mal deine Arbeitsmetode oder besser, hänge mal eine Datei (PSD) in einen Ziparchiv an, bzw. beides!


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2004)

Also bei mir gibt es da keine Probleme. 
Am Beispiel "Abgerundetes-Rechteck-Werkzeug" (Anhang).
Noch eine Frage:
Welches Werkzeug benutzt du eigentlich? Den bei einem Rechteck kann so etwas nicht passieren.
/edit
Ja, man wird alt und langsam


----------



## keyoshix (9. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mal eine Beispiel PSD Datei hinzugefügt. Wenn Du das Bild dann auf ungef. 1000% vergrößerst, dann sieht man das die Hintergrundfarbe mit dem Rand verläuft. Ich finde leider das mit dem glätten nicht so richtig. (Ich muss wohl meine Brille putzen  )


Anhang: Bitte in PSD umbenennen!


Ahhh, langsam wird mir klar. Ich meine Vektorgrafik, und ihr Auswahlwerkzeug. Oder? Ich verzweifle... 

Ok, ich versuche des mal mit dem Auswahltool, fülle es und mal schauen ob es damit genauso gut geht wie mit den Vektorenwerkzeug. Ich will wie gesagt ein Skin für Windowblinds erstellen und hänge am "Drag&Drop Border" (Weiß ich wie das Teil richtig heisst).


----------



## Mythos007 (9. Februar 2004)

Hall zusammen,

Einen Pfad ohne antialiasing darzustellen ist nicht möglich... Wenn Du
aber die Vorzüge eines editierbaren Pfades und einer scharfen Kontur
verbinden möchtest so ist dieses mit einem kleinen Workaround 
möglich *rolf* (siehe Beispielbild) 

Dazu ist es allerdings von Nöten, dass Du die Auswahl für die hinterher
erstellte Ebenenmaske über den Menüpunkt (Auswahl erstellen) des
Pfadkontextmenüs erstellst und dort das Weichzeichnen abschaltest!

Um schlussendlich den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen musst Du nun
die Ebenenvektormaske temporär deaktivieren; Den Kontureffekt erhältst
Du dann wie Du es gewohnt bist über den Ebeneneffekt Kontur...


----------



## keyoshix (10. Februar 2004)

Ich muss mich erstmal ganz lieb bei euch bedanken. Ich teste morgen gleich den letzten Tip aus. 

Danke danke danke  *schleim*

LG Keyoshix


----------

